# ZENN Reports Wider 2009 Q2 Loss



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Despite loss of US$1.8 million for second-quarter, company has C$12.4 million in working capital and plans larger investment in EEStor.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

They've got 12+ million in liquid capital? where did that come from? I thought they were having huge financial problems since they couldn't legally sell their cars in canada? At least thats what was claimed in the CBC documentary last year.......

Theres no way they made that much money in the last 6 months. Something really doesn't add up here.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> They've got 12+ million in liquid capital? where did that come from? I thought they were having huge financial problems since they couldn't legally sell their cars in canada? At least thats what was claimed in the CBC documentary last year.......


Zenn is probably heavily subsidized... afterall there's no way for them to survive when they don't even produce any cars/products without pumping tax money into them.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Technologic said:


> Zenn is probably heavily subsidized... afterall there's no way for them to survive when they don't even produce any cars/products without pumping tax money into them.


I was never aware of zenn getting any public tax money, but I didn't exactly look very hard either.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> I was never aware of zenn getting any public tax money, but I didn't exactly look very hard either.


To the best of my knowledge ZENN has not posted any quarter without a loss in at least 2 years.

I don't see how a small company could survive that.

Not to mention, I don't believe their products can even be bought. It seems a lot of their funds come from a type of stock scamming.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Technologic said:


> To the best of my knowledge ZENN has not posted any quarter without a loss in at least 2 years.
> 
> I don't see how a small company could survive that.


Good point, makes you wonder where all that money is coming from. You can buy the cars depending on where you are though. There are a few on the EVDL list that seem to be private owners.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

> Good point, makes you wonder where all that money is coming from.


Pump-&-Dump, pure and simple. Coordinating with EEStor's vapor-ware announcements, the necessary hype maintenance for a sustained Pump-&-Dump operation is easy.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I doubt that it would give $12M of profit, but you can buy Zenn cars in the U.S.A., I have seen them a couple of times.


----------

